# Mudanças Climáticas responsáveis por Cheias



## Iceberg (28 Nov 2006 às 10:44)

Castelo Branco campeã da pluviosidade 

Durante o mês de Novembro, nas 24 localidades onde o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) tem estações de medição, a precipitação foi superior à média. Castelo Branco registou os valores mais elevados do País (ver gráfico) com 361,8 milímetros, o que representa uma subida de 223% face aos valores médios. Nas estações do Lavradio, Alvalade e Portalegre, o nível das águas ultrapassou os 100% em relação à média.

De acordo com IM, este não foi, porém, o pior Novembro da última década. O mesmo não se poderá dizer do mês anterior, em que Portugal registou mais do dobro da precipitação média (196,2 milímetros para uma média de 92,5 milímetros). Nos últimos 10 anos, estes valores só foram ultrapassados em 1993. 

As chuvas que caíram em Outubro deste ano foram o suficiente para provocar a subida do volume da água em todas as albufeiras monitorizadas pelo Instituto da Água: entre 57, 20 atingiram 80% da sua capacidade. A bacia do Tejo foi a que apresentou valores mais elevados, com 81,9% (a média é de 58,9%) As albufeiras de Magos e de Cova do Viriato atingiram o limite com 100% de volume de água armazenado.

Mas, daqui para frente, trombas de água e aguaceiros farão parte das estações frias em Portugal. "Os modelos de antevisão climatérica de que dispomos apontam para que os extremos de comportamento da atmosfera sejam cada vez mais violentos", explica o meteorologista Anthímio de Azevedo. Significa isto que o Verão será tórrido e o Inverno chuvoso.

E são os incêndios ocorridos ao longo dos meses quentes que "facilitam" as inundações registadas no Inverno. "As encostas desarborizadas retiraram todos os obstáculos à água que assim conseguiu chegar sem qualquer dificuldade às zonas baixas em várias localidades", esclarece Anthímio de Azevedo, dando como "exemplo típico" a cidade de Pombal. Mas mais chuva ou albufeiras a transbordar não trarão mais água potável: "Daqui a 19 anos, a Península Ibérica será a única região da Europa com sérios problemas a este nível", avisa o especialista, esclarecendo que as reservas subterrâneas encontram-se "praticamente" esgotadas. 

"A Natureza não tem meio termo e esta chuva é insuficiente para resolver o nossa carência por água potável a médio prazo", adverte o meteorologista. E tudo isto é só consequência de "disparates continua a cometer todos os dias", lamenta o especialista.  

Fonte: Edição DN de hoje, 28/11


----------



## dj_alex (28 Nov 2006 às 11:29)

iceberg disse:


> E são os incêndios ocorridos ao longo dos meses quentes que "facilitam" as inundações registadas no Inverno. "As encostas desarborizadas retiraram todos os obstáculos à água que assim conseguiu chegar sem qualquer dificuldade às zonas baixas em várias localidades", esclarece Anthímio de Azevedo, dando como "exemplo típico" a cidade de Pombal.
> Fonte: Edição DN de hoje, 28/11



Se fosse só isso.....todo o territorio nacional nao tem ordenaçao territorial por onde se pegue...esse é a causa das inundaçoes....


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2006 às 12:55)

Querem um exemplo melhor .... China ou India!!
Relativamente a nossa época Verão/inverno

Verões extremamente chuvosos e Invernos tórridos !!
Contudo tem enormes secas ...!!


----------



## Seringador (28 Nov 2006 às 13:24)

Boas,

Sem dúvida  Alex, e se não existe nenhum ordenamento do Território (especialidade que tirei e ainda não consegui colocar em prática ao nível profissional ), como poderão aproveitar melhor estas águas pluviais, para fornecimento de água a outros sectores de actividade como rega, construção, etc.
Não passa de um negócio, já repararam que em Portugal temos a água mais cara da Europa, em termmos de custo, desde que é extraída dos caudais ou furos até que é purificada e tornada potável, para depois servira para lavar ruas, rega e consumo diário de outras situações que não exigem esta despesa...
O que estamos agora a fazer, entubar. drenar e impermeabilizar cursos de água, fizeram a maior parte dos países Europeus hà 30 anos atrás e agora os mesmos estão a devolvê-los à sua forma natural  
Havia muito para dizer, mas prefiro ficar calado para não me aborrecer


----------



## dj_alex (28 Nov 2006 às 14:03)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sem dúvida  Alex, e se não existe nenhum ordenamento do Território (especialidade que tirei e ainda não consegui colocar em prática ao nível profissional ), como poderão aproveitar melhor estas águas pluviais, para fornecimento de água a outros sectores de actividade como rega, construção, etc.
> Não passa de um negócio, já repararam que em Portugal temos a água mais cara da Europa, em termmos de custo, desde que é extraída dos caudais ou furos até que é purificada e tornada potável, para depois servira para lavar ruas, rega e consumo diário de outras situações que não exigem esta despesa...
> ...




Acho que passa tudo por uma questao de educacao ambiental coisa que neste pais nunca se teve...e pelo andar das coisas nunca se terá...


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Nov 2006 às 15:44)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sem dúvida  Alex, e se não existe nenhum ordenamento do Território (especialidade que tirei e ainda não consegui colocar em prática ao nível profissional ), como poderão aproveitar melhor estas águas pluviais, para fornecimento de água a outros sectores de actividade como rega, construção, etc.
> Não passa de um negócio, já repararam que em Portugal temos a água mais cara da Europa, em termmos de custo, desde que é extraída dos caudais ou furos até que é purificada e tornada potável, para depois servira para lavar ruas, rega e consumo diário de outras situações que não exigem esta despesa...
> ...



Pois... E os lugares que deveriam ser ocupados, nas câmaras municipais, por vocês, estão a sê-lo por arquitectos e outros que tais .

É uma vergonha e demonstra o interesse que o país e os autarcas dão ao ordenamento do território. Depois é o que se vê. É preciso é mostrar obra feita. Se o terreno é o mais adequado, isso não interessa, se era leito de um curso de água, não importa. E depois...


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2006 às 21:53)

Penso que no nosso País não existe grandes planos de recuperação da área ardida, por isso os estudos apontam para que daqui a umas décadas a maior parte do nosso País esteja em processo de desertificação.
Aqui arde , prontos a mãe natureza que faça o resto, deveria haver programas de reflorestação mais eficazes. A carencia vegetativa tem uma influencia dramatica no nosso clima e não só também no combate as influências erosivas.


----------

